# Accurate couplers



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask this on the forum but it's time to start changing out all the couplers on my stuff. I don't look forward to this becaust ther are clost to 500 pieces to be changed out but I know I will be happy once it is done. I should have done it as I collected pieces but alas I didn't. So my question is this? Other than Kadee are there any accurate, right sized couplers available?
I'm just not finding anything else but would like a really accurate coupler.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

What scale are you modeling? If you are doing 1:20.3, then the Accucraft couplers are the most accurate in size and detail.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

What Scale?
in 1:20.3 there is Accucraft
in 1:32 there is Ozark all metal coupler kit[/b][/b]


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 02/16/2009 11:17 AM
What Scale?
in 1:20.3 there is Accucraft
in 1:32 there is Ozark all metal coupler kit[/b]

I model in 1:20.3 and everything I have is Accucraft already, forgot I had already changed them.
The rest is 1:29th.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Accucraft is supposedly going to be introducing their operating 1:32 coupler as a separate item in the very near future. If you're doing 1:29, that's the route I'd go. IMO, I think if you haven't begun converting yet, it will be well worth waiting until they're available to do so. 

Later, 

K


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*Couplers R a long term commitment, pick one with a long term track record... *
*We've all heard the old saw, "Here today, gone tomorrow", will probably apply *
*to most of the aftermarket couplers out there today... For that reason alone U *
*just **about have to go with Kadee...*
*Paul R...*


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristocraft is coming out with a new coupler that will mate with kadee couplers. I don't know much about it but it will apparently look like this:










That's a kadee on the right, the new aristo coupler on the left. It's supposed to be available in the late Spring.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Guess I should wait and see first. If they drag heir feet though I'll just go with Kadee.


----------

